# About GSE - and some questions



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been doing some research about GSE in the past few days.I found in pubmed that indeed it seems to have very good antibacterial and antiyeast properties.There is also a controversy about it's components, cause some say it may have triclorsan or other toxic chemicals that in the end may be why it has antifungal/bacterial properties. Regarding these concerns I rather stick with Talissa's reasoning in that if those claims were true the FDA would have banned it. It may also be what scientits call a "false positive" result.The only fact I can't find anything so far is the claim from some manufacturers that GSE will not harm the good flora if taken within the recomended dosage. I'm still searching for data that relates to this.Talissa, if you are reading this, I would like to know if when you took the GSE, you experienced a die-off or discomfort in the first few days. Also, how long it took for you to kick in?. And, were you talking probiotics while on it? (I know, too much questions







)I'm considering the GSE, but not until I'm pretty sure what I'm dealing with, and of course I still need to wait 2 more weeks to finally assess my results with the Vivonex.Thanks.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I would like to know if when you took the GSE, you experienced a die-off or discomfort in the first few days. Also, how long it took for you to kick in?


I took GSE for two months. It did absolutely *nothing* for me. I guess I took the GSE without the contaminants!


> quote:if those claims were true the FDA would have banned it


Ah, someone who believes in the efficiency of a Government bureaucracy!


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

You got me there, I have to admmit.Nevertheless, it seems that for some members here like Talissa and Took20 it worked quite well, so I'll keep it in hand just in case. I may end up using it 2 months with no good, like you, or perhaps it may work to some extent. Such is IBS ...


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:You got me there, I have to admmit.


If I'm not mistaken, the FDA only takes action if there are people getting sick from taking the stuff. If it is simply a question of "snake oil", the FTC would be involved instead but someone needs to formalize a complain, I think.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Years ago I took the "professional strength" GSE orally for months. It never did help me.Until quite recently, I also used it as a nasal douche to control sinus infections.It's not really grapefruit seed extract. It is synthesized from grapefruit seed extract. Although there is no consensus on what "natural" means, on any reasonable construal, this is not a natural product.I know they claim that it only kills "bad" bacteria but leaves "good" bacteria intact. That claim strikes me as highly unlikely.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Moises,







Your input is valuable. Seems that now I have 2 members that take it with negative results and 2 with positive results. I'll try to reach the 2 positive subjects to try and finalize my consensus.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I didn't have die-off effect from GFSE Rick, but others here did....


----------

